
Telegram 5.13 Update - Multicomp
https://www.xda-developers.com/telegram-5-13-update-brings-theme-editor-2-0-more/
======
Multicomp
The article claims that telegram is the best counter for the WhatsApp users of
the world in terms of privacy-oriented messages.

Why is this not Signal?

Is it because Signal has fewer user-facing features versus this?

Is it because telegram just has better marketing?

signal is much more private compared to telegram on both of protocol level and
a server level, yet it doesn't seem to get much traction outside of the hn
bubble.

~~~
Klonoar
I love Signal, and use Telegram in addition to it.

Telegram is, hands down, the better product in terms of user features and
experience. It's pretty much the only native application that runs just about
anywhere, as expected, with the same feature set, and is easy enough for
people to get onboard with.

Signal seems to making moves towards combating some of this though, which is
nice to see.

My general rule of thumb is this: I use Telegram for daily chatting where I
refuse to have Google/Facebook in the mix, but for anything truly important
that I value (like, say, some conversations with my wife) I'd jump to Signal
rather than put my trust in Telegram's secret chats.

